# 12/0 penn



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

saving up for a penn 12/0. if anyone has any leads please pm


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

i have 2 - 12/0's


----------



## sharkin 57 (Jul 23, 2008)

I found a 14ot in craigs list, bought the 10,12 and 16 at fishing tackle unlimited. Might try southeast tx .com. Sometimes you just have to be lucky. Good luck in your venture.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

for sale...how much?


----------



## sharkin 57 (Jul 23, 2008)

i don't have any reels for sale trying to give you some ideas. and again feel free to holler at me..........bob


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been thinking of selling mine, how much you looking to spend? It's on a nice 5.5' standup rod. I like it I just usually always fish with my wife and kids so never even deploy it because we wouldn't be able to handle a 12/0 sized shark on the beach anyway.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I hav two9/0s and they handle everything we got up here at HI. If you fish Pins might need the 12/0 but my 9/0 will handle it up here. Check ebay that is where gi got mine from. Competative prices


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*12/0*

Let me see what I can do. I only have 6/0's at this time.
I will let you know.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

have a 6/0 now...but I don't want to miss a fish because I didn't get big stuff. if I could afford it I would buy 16/0(norman bateman style)


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

newsharker said:


> have a 6/0 now...but I don't want to miss a fish because I didn't get big stuff. if I could afford it I would buy 16/0(norman bateman style)


Yeah and don't forget to dig yourself into the sand. He caught one big bad Shark.:biggrin:


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah! want me one too. as big as it gets. just made a deal for a 14/0. and a rod...great man helping me.


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

My bro-in-law has a 14/0 for sale if you are interested


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

got a 14/0 with rod...cant wait to use it!


----------

